# bestimmte API für XDA ORBIT2



## pyromanejh (30. Apr 2008)

hi,
ich such verzweifelt die richtige API für das XDA ORBIT 2,
kann mir hier bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


Grüße
pyro


----------



## ice-breaker (30. Apr 2008)

was für eine API?


----------



## pyromanejh (30. Apr 2008)

hast recht sollte ich mich genauer ausdrücken,
"die" api - die passende api - zur j2me programmierung - 
ein emulator wäre natürlich auch eine feine sache bevor ichs auf dem handy installier,
aber ich find dazu einfach nix


----------



## MiDniGG (30. Apr 2008)

J2ME:

http://java.sun.com/javame/reference/apis/jsr118/

WTK -> google.de

hf


----------

